# My new stuff!



## roblloyd (Mar 31, 2011)

I realized that I had some free Amazon money from some network/consulting surveys I did a couple weeks ago. So onto Amazon I went - just ordered the "Hanna 98128 meter with wine solutions", still not sure what wine solutions means? And a bottle of 4 & 7 solutions. Item 1 done (and free  )!

Item 2 - Vinmetrica SO2. I contacted the company and since I missed the winepress forum group buy, he is offering a 2nd set of reagents instead of the discount. So tonight or tomorrow morning I'll place that order!

I'll be ready to test! Just have to learn how to use them and then what readings I am looking for and then how to correct.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 31, 2011)

Rob, you'll love the Vinmetrica. I listed the easiest calculator to use to determine where your S02 should be and how much to add


http://www.winemakermag.com/guide/sulfite


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

Rob, you now have some awesome tools!!! The "wine solutions are excatly what you bought on the side extra but dont worry as youll need them as they go quick as what comes with it is usually packets and you use them once and throw them away but you can keep the 4.01 to pour in your cap to store your probe in. I have videos in the Tutorial area for both units. Look at S02 & Vinmetrica for that video and ta with Ph meter and then Ph with ph meter. Its simple but remember to calibrate your ph meter before every use when its been sitting unused for a little bit. Also read up on set up when first getting it as you have to condition the unit for about an hour before you can actually use it.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 31, 2011)

Dan just so you know that link has been up in our Conversion and helpful links area for almost 2 years. I think I need to rename it and possibly make it its own entity. Thoughts????? Rob, dont know if you checked out this area but there are many calcs and stuff lime that in there along with the link Dan has above which is a great 1!
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3539


----------



## Lurker (Apr 1, 2011)

Vinmetrica is great. I'm on my second set of chems.


----------



## roblloyd (Apr 1, 2011)

Glad to hear positive reviews! How long did the chemicals it comes with last?
Did you really get 50 tests out of it?

Just placed the order for it. Thanks for the reminder!


----------

